#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Is there anyone speaking Chinese?

## icelas

Is there anyone speaking Chinese?

See More: Is there anyone speaking Chinese?

----------


## QUALITY1

Is there anybody in the forum who has some simple Chinese language learning book in English Language. :Blue: 
Thanks in advance

----------


## SamBEMA

> Is there anybody in the forum who has some simple Chinese language learning book in English Language.
> Thanks in advance



Wjhat are yopu looking for exactly?

----------


## sago

I speak Chinese. and i have some mandarin textbooks. if you want* I can share it with you.

----------

